# Half Life 2 Problem



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

I have HL2 for while now and just recently I have tried logging into Steam and it comes up with this error,

Fatal Error: Failed to load platform modules

First time that has happened and I cannot log on now because of it. I have no idea what it means, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may need to uninstall Steam and then reinstall it from this.

http://www.steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.exe

Be sure to reinstall it to the same location, typically:

C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam

You can ask further here:

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?p_sid=fT1DVcTh


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

I havent tried that yet, do I have to reinstall everything for Steam to work? Meaning do I have to make a new user name and everything and reinstall Half Life 2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You won't have to reinstall Half Life 2 --

I'm not sure what happens with the User Name and password stored on your computer. I suspect this will not be affected. Neither should what is stored on their server be affected -- but since I've not had to do this personally, I can't absolutely confirm it. It's possible some game settings may be changed though.

The suggestion was picked up through a Google > Groups search for the error message -- there were not many hits

http://groups.google.com/groups?ie=...:+Failed+to+load+platform+modules&qt_s=Search


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

I have found out that a LOT of people are having problems with Steam, I am really starting to hate it myself as I havent been able to play even offline because of this stupid error now for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried the uninstall and reinstall yet?


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

No im too scared to honestly


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, what do you have to lose if you can't play the game?

System Restore, if it is in good order, should protect you from any dire failures.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Because I remember how much of a pain in the *** it was just to install steam, but I it looks like I have no other choice, I will attempt it later and tell you how it went. The thing is, whats to say if this problem doesnt just keep happening? I cant find out why its happening, thats what is bothering me really.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

Variable said:


> Because I remember how much of a pain in the *** it was just to install steam, but I it looks like I have no other choice, I will attempt it later and tell you how it went. The thing is, whats to say if this problem doesnt just keep happening? I cant find out why its happening, thats what is bothering me really.


then reinstall windows, thats how that problem is fixed.... honestly..

your user name and password are stored on Steam's Server, so all you gotta do is reenter it into the login boxes in Steam, and it SHOULD log you on... settings are easily changed back, so that shouldnt be a problem... personally, valve should just dump steam, its so freakin retarted....


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Zman1764 said:


> then reinstall windows, thats how that problem is fixed.... honestly..
> 
> your user name and password are stored on Steam's Server, so all you gotta do is reenter it into the login boxes in Steam, and it SHOULD log you on... settings are easily changed back, so that shouldnt be a problem... personally, valve should just dump steam, its so freakin retarted....


Dammit, I know my username is there a way to retrieve password? I think I lost it. Goddamn Steam, seriously, its wrong that theres an error where you cant even play the game offline. I was looking around at the steam community board, there is some people who have not been able to play for 9 MONTHS!! What the hell.. I understand Valve wants to protect its game and all, but come on, this is bull****.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Well unistalled and reinstalled Steam and it works, but guess who.....

Guess who? 

Half Life 2 and Counter Strike Source and all the mods I had downloaded all have to installed AGAIN. What a crock of ****. I thought I wouldnt have to do all that again? Wtf?? My rage right now sees no end....

Guess you were wrong, all my saved games, everything gone. And theres no point in restoring the computer back to that point because I couldnt play it anyway. Well now you know I guess, but dont tell people if you arent sure. People come here for help, not to get BS advice. Im not mad or anything at you rollin, since in my situation Im screwed either way and I would probably have to do this anyway, but dont just say something because you THINK you are right. A lesson is to be learned from this.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is it the updates you have to reinstall or the original game itself? It wouldn't surprise me that anything that was downloaded from Steam's server would require a reinstall if it were integrated into Steam.

Anyway the choice is still yours if you think there is another answer. System Restore will probably put you back where you were.

It took me about 6-8 hrs on dialup to get HL2 and Steam fully installed. 

How long did you say you've been going without playing the game?


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

I havent been able to play it for almost 3 weeks, now I havent been working on fixing those 3 weeks, but its been that long since the problem first came up. And yes the game is listed as not installed and I have to install the original game, as well as CS: Source, and the mods I have to reinstall as well. Steam itself took about a minute to install, but all this will probably take 6-8 hours as it is all updating through Steam, ugh Hopefully its all done by the time I get back from work. 

I really like the idea that Valve had for Steam, you dont have to BS around with updating anything, it takes care of it for you, as well as cool things like Lost Coast, but the problems, not sure if its worth it for all the problems people have been having with it. THis is the first problem I have had with it, hopefully the last. I think part of it has to do with a new updated Steam, because the Steam browser is different.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well it surprises me that one would have to do the original install from disk again -- but then who really understands Steam.

I've been playing just HL2 offline -- the second time now. I do not even allow Steam to connect. At least you are facilitated by a broadband connection to do the updates and mods. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Son of a *****, the same goddamn error!!! I came back from work today, all the mods and the games finished updating, installing. OK cool, I tried out Lost Coast its pretty awesome, now I close Steam, and then try opening, same ****, same ****. What the hell is that??? Is there anyone else here who has had that problem?? Please, its not even me not playing thats bothering me, its all the trouble I have gone through. Is there any other way to fix this problem other than uninstalling?


----------



## mason_22 (Sep 10, 2005)

go here http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php?p_sid=li98YsTh

and submit a support ticket describing the error that you have, valve will get back to you hopefully with a solution to your problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What mods are you installing? It sounds like you must have a problem with one of them mucking things up.


----------



## mason_22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Valve might be a while getting back to you so i thought u might wanna try this -

exit steam and go to the steam folder, this is usually c:\program files\valve\steam, now, delete the file named 'clientregistry.blob' (its harmless to delete this file), now restart steam. Let me know if this fixes the error.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> What mods are you installing? It sounds like you must have a problem with one of them mucking things up.


Actually I didnt install the mods, my bad, I just installed the games, HL2, CS:S, HL2 Deathmatch, whatever Codename Gordon is, and Lost Coast, which I played and, btw, is awesome, the graphics are great. But as soon as I quit that, I closed Steam and then when I tried opening it again, same error. I had not gotten to installng the mods back yet, I think the only two I was really going to install was garry's mod and the hidden, which both of which I had installed a long time ago before any problems, and they both ran fine. But its the same error as before now.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

mason_22 said:


> Valve might be a while getting back to you so i thought u might wanna try this -
> 
> exit steam and go to the steam folder, this is usually c:\program files\valve\steam, now, delete the file named 'clientregistry.blob' (its harmless to delete this file), now restart steam. Let me know if this fixes the error.


Wow thats weird, I deleted it like you said and then when I opened Steam it said it was updating platform and it took about 40 seconds, then I was able to login and the games were still installed. So to test it if it would work, I closed Steam and then tried to open it, but the same error again, so I checked for that file and it was in there again, once I deleted it again, it did the same thing, updated platforms and I was able to log in. And now its in there again. Another weird thing is that the file is getting bigger each time it comes back, first it was 266k now after deleted it the second time its 1.5 mb What is that file and why does it keep coming back?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you sure you are allowing the update to fully complete and install? I've only done this once, but as I recall there was some delay between when the download completes and the actual install is run.


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah I have had steam open now for about 2 hours and there was no other updates. I guess its not really a problem anymore, I just have to keep deleting that file in order to log in. Wish I knew what it was, but I guess as long as everything runs, its about the best Ill be able to get. 

I do have one more question though, its kinda technical so just bear with me. I no longer have my saved games from HL2, now if I create a restore point now, and then restore back to the point before everything got erased, take the saved game files and put them on a flash drive I have, would it be possible to restore BACK to this point where I have all the mods and Lost Coast installed and just copy the saved game files into the right folder? I know it may sound confusing so let me know if you need me to clarify it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I understand the question, and it is interesting -- but I can't answer it. The question would probably best be posed on a dedicated Valve forum.

If you are adventurous and trust System Restore, you could probably experiment. Be sure to set a checkpoint before doing anything.

Files saved in My Documents will be exempt from SR one way or another -- so you can permanently stash things there.


----------



## mason_22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Variable said:


> Wow thats weird, I deleted it like you said and then when I opened Steam it said it was updating platform and it took about 40 seconds, then I was able to login and the games were still installed. So to test it if it would work, I closed Steam and then tried to open it, but the same error again, so I checked for that file and it was in there again, once I deleted it again, it did the same thing, updated platforms and I was able to log in. And now its in there again. Another weird thing is that the file is getting bigger each time it comes back, first it was 266k now after deleted it the second time its 1.5 mb What is that file and why does it keep coming back?


the clientregistry.blob is the file that stores the steam install path in it. Do you have more than one install of steam on your HD? or have you ever re-installed steam without uninstalling the previous version properly first?. Also try removing steam.exe from your firewall then adding it again.


----------

